# Adding a search box to your form on Microsoft Access



## Peagreen

Well i have a simple database and i want to add a search box to it so i can look for things with ease. A combo box would not suffice, id like it to pull all the details onto the form when i search. 

Thanks


----------



## JimBoCol

Peagreen said:


> Well i have a simple database and i want to add a search box to it so i can look for things with ease. A combo box would not suffice, id like it to pull all the details onto the form when i search.
> 
> Thanks


Why can't you just use the control Wizard to install a search button?


----------



## Peagreen

How? I use access 2003


----------



## djaburg

Just build a form that contains all the data you wish to display and then while in the form design add a search button. That should allow for you to specify the criteria to search for and the field name from which to search. When a match is found, you'll then display the record.


----------



## djaburg

For example, when you create a button, the COMMAND BUTTON WIZARD should appear. From there select under Category-Record Navigation and ACTION-Find Record. That should be about it, just follow the prompts.


----------

